# Custom tissue box cover



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I received an order for eight of these, and when they were picked, up they ordered five more. Walnut with maple inlay. (Double bevel inlay using a scroll saw)


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great looking boxes. I can see why they ordered 5 more.

cheers, Jim


----------



## RHolcomb (Mar 23, 2010)

Jim, beautiful box covers and inlays. Well done!


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nicely done Jim!


----------



## dalepage (Feb 6, 2016)

Great inlay!

I have a DD214, too! Thanks for your service.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Clean work on the inlay.


----------

